

Scientists reverse the aging process in mice - indy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/nov/28/scientists-reverse-ageing-mice-humans

======
adrianwaj
It's not that they reversed the aging process, they introduced telomerase back
to the mice, which were already damaged to begin with as a result of the
genetic tampering to deprive them of it in the first place. The mice then
healed. I wouldn't say they reversed the aging process, but rather made it
more normal again - did they end up getting cancer?

A rabbi recently told me that the shortening of life expectancies started
after Noah and the flood, and that Abraham was the first person who's physical
appearance began to decline in line with his age, which he wanted - he wanted
to look his age. He also said that after the flood something happened to us,
but biologically we're capable of living a lot longer.

~~~
delinquentme
I'm not particularly religious (to be transparent)

But maybe thats a little less personal observation from the rabbis
perspective, and a little more bible/gospel based hearsay ?

~~~
EGreg
I would say that that's what rabbis do. It's not hearsay, they interpret
ancient scripture and tradition, some of which is more modern than others.

------
erthytryeh
Could I appeal to all those excited by this research to please grow the fuck
up? We're all going to die. Get over it. You're having your time right now -
go and make the most of it instead of wasting it moping that it's not going to
last forever.

------
delinquentme
RMR and the Mprize!!!

